# Archives: October POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch

Post your nominations for October photo of the month here!  

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of OCTOBER in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating! :mrgreen:


----------



## thebeginning

Here's my first nomination:

Grain, Grain, Go Away  by Mommyof4boys


----------



## Alison

From ShutteredEye's Introducing Ms. Emma Faith......


----------



## Jeff Canes

Tempra's Prague Charles Bridge Street Band







Pursuer #4 of Fall Series #1


----------



## danalec99

101 building, by khc


----------



## LaFoto

"When Nature Calls" by Chiller


----------



## lostprophet

Hedwig by Doenoe


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

When Man Works Hard by Tsienni


----------



## chris82

For my first nomination I choose "Fantasy garden" By chiller.


----------



## EBphotography

#1 of "Out For a Walk" by Andreag5.


----------



## zombiekilla

Niagara Falls by Chiller


----------



## thebeginning

nice chiller, 3 nominations :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotoOOI




----------



## Arch

Photo00I, I had to delete your posts as they were both from another photog website.... the purpose of the 'Post of the Month' thread is to nominate photos that members have posted here, during this month.... feel free to nominate any you see in our galleries that have been posted during October.


----------



## Alex_B

Archangel said:
			
		

> Photo00I, I had to delete your posts as they were both from another photog website.... the purpose of the 'Post of the Month' thread is to nominate photos that members have posted here, during this month.... feel free to nominate any you see in our galleries that have been posted during October.



but it is restricted to members as in subscribers? or can i nominate just anyone's pictures posted here?


----------



## Arch

yea you can nominate anyones pic from this month.... you dont have to be a subscriber


----------



## oldnavy170

Murphy Family by Photogoddess


----------



## jdunphy

magicmonkey's Project Photography Round 3 Entry:


----------



## lostprophet

Because it has made me laugh so much ( and boy do I need that right now )

I'm gonna nominate *The (Ongoing) Adventures of Colin the Bear* by *Antarctican*

I mean a Bear AND a Rainbow, what more could you want in life??


----------



## julienmdm

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Because it has made me laugh so much ( and boy do I need that right now )
> 
> I'm gonna nominate *The (Ongoing) Adventures of Colin the Bear* by *Antarctican*
> 
> I mean a Bear AND a Rainbow, what more could you want in life??



A BEER & a rainbow!


----------



## danalec99

me, by wclement7


----------



## abraxas

Jewel in the Rough, #2 by Pursuer


----------



## Antarctican

lostprophet said:
			
		

> Because it has made me laugh so much ( and boy do I need that right now ) I'm gonna nominate The (Ongoing) Adventures of Colin the Bear by Antarctican
> 
> I mean a Bear AND a Rainbow, what more could you want in life??


You're insane   .  I'm not sure they take noms from those who have escaped from the asylum.



			
				julienmdm said:
			
		

> A BEER & a rainbow!


You're funny. I see you're a noob. You're gonna fit riiiiiiight in.


----------



## mcoppadge

Space Portraits #1 by khc.


----------



## Efergoh

Another from the Space Portraits set...


----------



## abraxas

Hadrian's Wall, #1, by KenCo


----------



## JTHphoto

i thought for sure somebody would have beaten me to these ones...

#2 of _Sycamore Gap_ by *KenCo*


----------



## JTHphoto

#3 of _Some River Shots....>_ by *ArchAngel*


----------



## Arch

The Foggy set #7 by Remi M.


----------



## surfingfireman

The foggy set #8 by Remi M!


----------



## LaFoto

Sw1tchFX - "Why lie?"


----------



## lostprophet

*A bit of European Architecture... by Becky*


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Becky-Signal box invert, Basel


----------



## JonK

Last image (untitled) from *anua's* series: *..wood prints, again!* -  here: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61379


----------



## chris82

*No one swims here anymore by rabieshund*


----------



## JTHphoto

my last nomination... 

*Ballet-Féerie *by _emayd_


----------



## terri

My first nomination.  

Cowboy Up! #1, by Woodsac


----------

